# news! li ch, si ag, fz, ar cr and more



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Last sunday we had a show in Sweden and I did my pick ups there. some of those are old mice, not new pick ups.

Vattnadals Örtsmör, silver agouti, male. Nice and big 60 gram.














































Vattnadals V-lang, lilac Chinchilla, female.
































































Vattnadals Quept, argente Cream, female





































Vibys Clown, BE cream. Cool and big male, 58 gram.




























with Dolly alias "Bianca"










Vibys Dolly, revers siamese, female. we call her Bianca.



















Vibys Prince, Extreme black, male.



















Vibys Angelina, Extreme black, female. We call her Tindra. she is not just EXTREME black She also have an EXTREME long tail *lol*



















Vibys Urax, blue tan satin, male. We call him Kiwi.



















with Tindra









Alicia, Black tan het. blue, hona. A beautiful little girl!




























Humlan (bumblebee), agouti variegated/splashed (?), lh, female. She feels ike a little bumblebee in the hand, thats why we call her Humlan (the swedish word for Bumblebee) but she is so small and friendly, like a fairy, so maybe her name should be Butterfly?



















Engelska, Black banded tan, Astrex (texel?), female.



















Halling, falsk silver agouti fox, Astrex, female. She is registrated as li fox, but I don't think she is. She has problem with her eyes. I don't know if you can see it? But I'm doing my best to help her.



















Sméagol, self agouti, fuzzy hane. I'm so excited for him!!! He is som calm and kind. He always want me to pick him up


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

>


This is my favorite photo!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I adore that lilac chinchilla so much it makes me want to buy a plane ticket and steal her!!

And the tan on that blue is very, very good!!! =oD

All in all, very gorgeous mice, but those two are my faves! LOL

W xx


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> I adore that lilac chinchilla so much it makes me want to buy a plane ticket and steal her!!
> 
> And the tan on that blue is very, very good!!! =oD
> 
> ...


Yes she is nice 

Here is some tan studies 

his coat is very dense and short.


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

extreme blacks should have white "tan" hairs because of a^e/a^e. In my monitor there is some tan-hair


>


One quote from our Finnish site


http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/black.html said:


> With the extreme non-agouti gene ae it is possible to get a Black that really does meet the standard's requirements. This gene removes all the redness in the coat, but this doesn't mean that the hairs that would be tan on a a/a Black would simply be removed - those hairs are still there and need to be bred out, their colour has just been reduced from tan to white.


Still, very cute mice you have  I like the most silver agouti <3


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

They have no tan at all. Maybe it's the blend of the lamp? This line is bred with no tans at all. They are extreme black and nothing else. No white eighter 

But I can se one white nail 




























They are from Joe Bennet's lines (UK).


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a small world


----------



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

BRAVO!! what a gorgeous tan belly! wow! thats so rich it's almost orange! lol. and those mice are just lovely, beautiful sleek faces and bodies and nice big, well placed ears! thank you for sharing this! I wish you the very best of luck with those hotties lol!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

wow wow wow stunning mice


----------

